# SBC And Wireless Router



## GroundZeroX (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a Netgear Router that has given me excellent signals for a long time now. I just joined SBC Yahoo DSL because I was tired of Comcast jacking up their price. I can't seem to get it set up properly, does anyone know the proper SBC Yahoo PPPOE settings or does anyone know what I'm doing wrong>


----------



## adambyte (Jun 14, 2004)

We just got a SBC yahoo DSL, and are pretty happy with it. we have our AirPort hooked up to the DSL modem. I believe that you need to set it to accept DHCP via TCP/IP, not PPPOE. I don't think SBC does the whole PPPOE thing. At least... I don't think so. I don't have it set that way.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 14, 2004)

GroundZeroX said:
			
		

> SBC Yahoo PPPOE settings...


I guess I'm lucky I got my PacBell ADSL before they started making people use PPPOE. Me and my 5 static IP addresses have been "grandfathered" in.

Sorry... I know this reply does absolutely nothing to help you.


----------



## speedfreak (Jun 15, 2004)

You need to get the DSL modem configured for the PPPOE (i had to call my provider to get set up properly) and then enable the router for DHCP via TCP/IP.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 15, 2004)

... So, either I have no idea what I'm talking about... or... I have no idea what I'm talking about. *bows*

How come I never had to screw with PPPOE settings? btw, this was my thread on a kinda related subject: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43945


----------



## smogrady (Jul 6, 2004)

Skip calling the provider (if you can) & check out:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/ilec,am
fir SBC in the Midwest. There are other forums for SBC inthe Southwest. You should find settings pages, help, etc.

-Sean




			
				GroundZeroX said:
			
		

> I have a Netgear Router that has given me excellent signals for a long time now. I just joined SBC Yahoo DSL because I was tired of Comcast jacking up their price. I can't seem to get it set up properly, does anyone know the proper SBC Yahoo PPPOE settings or does anyone know what I'm doing wrong>


----------



## btoth (Jul 8, 2004)

GroundZeroX said:
			
		

> I have a Netgear Router that has given me excellent signals for a long time now. I just joined SBC Yahoo DSL because I was tired of Comcast jacking up their price. I can't seem to get it set up properly, does anyone know the proper SBC Yahoo PPPOE settings or does anyone know what I'm doing wrong>




From my experiences with SBC I can tell you this:  it's different in different areas.  I absolutely hate setting up new SBC accounts for customers because you have to run their crappy software to setup the user accounts or do it over the phone.

SBC uses a couple different DSL modems:  they use one that is just a plain DSL modem, there's another that has the PPPoE built-in, it has more lights on the front than the other one.  I've never installed it on a Mac, but on Windows to setup the later one, you need to run SBC's installer software to program it (though I'm sure there's a way around it).  The other one can just be plugged into the router and then just supply your login information for the PPPoE settings.  My guess, if your having problems, is that you have the later DSL modem, in which case you would just need to setup your router to use DHCP to autodetect the settings from the modem.

Maybe try to see which you're using and get back to us.  You can checkout the pathetic help section on SBCs website to get pictures. But their tech support stinks.


----------

